# Inappropriate PM's sent by....



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

...this muppet: KYN0Mtk

Sent me a PM this morning with a dodgy link in it (don't worry, I've not gone to it) :?

Hev x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hev said:


> ...this muppet: KYN0Mtk
> 
> Sent me a PM this morning with a dodgy link in it (don't worry, I've not gone to it) :?
> 
> Hev x


yeah I got one too!!!!! have asked Kev or Jae to delete, I have deleted his posts too!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I got one the other day - deleted it aswell.

Gutted as I thought I actually had a legitimate pm. Hoped it would be someone giving me the name of an audi dealer that bothered their backside when you ask them about cars they have in stock. Now I know why i'm still driving a Merc!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> I got one the other day - deleted it aswell.
> 
> Gutted as I thought I actually had a legitimate pm. Hoped it would be someone giving me the name of an audi dealer that bothered their backside when you ask them about cars they have in stock. Now I know why i'm still driving a Merc!!!


You living in fantasy land or what ?


----------

